# Mirtazapine withdrawal from hell (WARNING) *Do not read*



## MrMclovin (Apr 29, 2011)

So I cold turkey'd mirtazapine/remerol. Big mistake.

(WARNING) *please do not continue to read*

So I'm typing this and I have literally not gotten any sleep for 60 hours. Dead serious, no exaggeration. I can say something and then forget what I was completely just saying or typing... My appetite has been non existant due to nausea and I have had headaches. My eyes and nose are are watering/running uncontrollably right now but I have to keep on typing this post. I like to play video games but I haven't because I.. No wait have you ever seen Mr Rodgers? I feel like one of his puppets right now like the one that runs the train, so I haven't even played video games because I hate to lose. Oh no, it gets worse.

(WARNING) *please do not continue to read*

My mood swings and thought patterns can completely change in a matter of seconds. One minute I'm trying to decide whether I'm going to go to class or not and the next I'm thinking of ways to manipulate people emotionally so that they buy lemonade. I dont have an attention span. When I read that symptom of feeling an electric shock I brushed it off thinking wow this guys are such idiots. Low and behold when I went to the bathroom I start feeling an electric shock going down my leg which hurt like hell. This is not okay.

My dad told me to just take half of a pill but he also suggested that I go to school with 48 hours of sleep deprivation, while looking like I smoked a whole can of meth. 

Okay I'm back and I just drank 2 alcoholic beverages in a pathetic attempt to get some sleep. Any advice would be helpful, and after due deliberation I advise anyone against stopping mirtazapine cold turkey.


----------



## MrMclovin (Apr 29, 2011)

30 mg


----------



## MrMclovin (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sorry but are we talking about the same dad who suggested that I go to school with 48 hours of sleep deprivation, while looking like I smoked a whole can of meth?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

How long have you been taking it for? Your body has probably become dependent on it for sleep at the moment, try taking 15 mg for a few days, then 7.5 mg for a few days. I've also had times where I didn't sleep for a few days due too mirtazapine withdrawal, not fun.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

back then I was very happy to quit Remeron cold turkey,as it was worsening every day more my depression and anxiety,and I remember no withdrawal effects. I was taking 45mg and I just switched to citalopram,which was another useless pill.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

swim said:


> back then I was very happy to quit Remeron cold turkey,as it was worsening every day more my depression and anxiety,and I remember no withdrawal effects. I was taking 45mg and I just switched to citalopram,which was another useless pill.


This, but i was on 30mg's. i never found remeron that bad to withdraw from although it only made me numb , eat more and sleep tonnes in the first place.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

sparky10 said:


> This, but i was on 30mg's. i never found remeron that bad to withdraw from although it only made me numb , eat more and sleep tonnes in the first place.


Qouted for truth, an unfortunate side effect of using it to induce sleep (I have really bad sleep-onset insomnia) was the over sleeping and next day-groggy feeling which was like having a bomb dropped on my head each morning. I'm still working on finding a better suited effective sleep med with a shorter duration of action than mirtazapines whopping 26 hrs.


----------

